# American going to tunisia, need gift ideas



## soaren (Oct 4, 2013)

Met a muslima over facebook, going to finally visit her in a month after a 1 and a half year long distance relationship. Looking for gift ideas to bring her family. For example, I guess you cannot buy black berries and raspberries there, but I doubt that will get past customs (I'm gonna try anyways).

What can you get in America that you cannot get in tunisia that they would appreciate?

thanks


----------

